
Boston Dynamics: Humanoid robot doing gymnastics - ArunRaja
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlkCQXHEgjA&list=TLGGk4Nns8V5vtwyNDA5MjAxOQ
======
ArunRaja
Reposting it, since no discussion on old threads at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21060940](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21060940)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21060643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21060643)

------
ArunRaja
Are regulations in place to prevent misuse of the technology?

